# Just a Farm in a field waiting...July 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

Juat a farm in a field waiting to be bought back to life...hope you enjoy her..























































































Some of the decor...





















And the little bits left behind...












































































Thankyou for taking a look​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2012)

Some interesting features,I like the deco stair carpet & fireplace tiles.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## freespirits (Jul 28, 2012)

wow and wow again what i could do with that place ,,it puts my little place to shame self suffiency here we come ,,,great find and lovely pics well done


----------



## gingrove (Jul 28, 2012)

love the shot of the glasses and cotton reels - makes me think of my Grandmother and she's been dead for over 40 years!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 28, 2012)

That is ace. When can I move in 

Some great residential reports coming up lately


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 28, 2012)

What a place and as always you have taken some lovely photographs!

Cheers for posting this up!


----------



## eggbox (Jul 28, 2012)

Fabulous place with wonderful possessions.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 28, 2012)

Good shots - Went here back in May & loved it!!


----------



## sonyes (Jul 28, 2012)

Stunning find!! This is beautiful, what a great looking place, and some excellent pics.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats rather special :wcool:

Thank you.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've recently heard that it has now been sold.

Also if you didn't know the lady who lived in it was still living there in January of this year !!!!

Nice shots as always NK


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 28, 2012)

*Crackin' stuff as always...*


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 28, 2012)

stunning decor,i love art deco,what is the leather thing in the last picture?is it something to do with archery?


----------



## nelly (Jul 28, 2012)

Top stuff as usual Becs, love the stair runner!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 28, 2012)

Great set of pics  Mrs Luckypants fell for this one .


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 28, 2012)

stunning, simply stunning set of pics


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 28, 2012)

Very good.

What no roller skates?


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 28, 2012)

and no Kukri and no Pewter soldiers (from a chess set) ?


----------



## Pedrfardd (Jul 28, 2012)

This is just a beautiful moving post .. great stuff...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 29, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> and no Kukri and no Pewter soldiers (from a chess set) ?



nope theyve gone..........


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 29, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> So nicely done
> Nearly splore time



its splore time!!whoop!full of beanzzzzzz and its just gone three...i have issues...


----------



## pabala (Jul 29, 2012)

If I had loads of money Id love to do this all up, you can just imagine it


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 30, 2012)

thankyou for all the lovely comment..cute little place.


----------

